# Tenon Length



## Seldonman (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello again everyone,

I am now planning to build a desk for my Grand Daughter and I have attached the rough plan for this desk. I have no problem with the right side drawers and case but I am not sure about the rest of the joinery. I want to do mortise and tenon on the left side but I am having trouble with the tenon length. If I use a 3/8 thick tenon the rule of thumb says I should be about 1.5 inch long. If I mortise the 1.5 inch square leg 1.5 inch deep it will be a through tenon, which is not a problem until I come to the front and back and then the tenons would intersect, which can not work. Also, should I attempt to do a dove tail sliding joint to mate the runner up to the plywood case.

Thanks again for any advice you may give.

Jim


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes and this is typical.
Use hardware. An inside corner brace will make up for a compromised joint. However, that hardware has to be well 
placed and drilled to hold fasteners well.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

One solution is to cut the tenons to 45* on the ends and have them butt together. That gives you the maximum length for both.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> One solution is to cut the tenons to 45* on the ends and have them butt together. That gives you the maximum length for both.


Beat me to it Chuck. Make the tenons both as long as it takes to make a 45 degree joint inside the mortise.

Like Pat says an angle corner block will help too.
Herb


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Not an expert here but looks like a great project. Funny how much we do for the grand-kids.


----------

